
Android Marshmallow finally passes 1% adoption after 4 months - guiambros
http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/02/android-marshmallow-finally-passes-1-adoption-after-4-months/
======
beezle
Article tries to pass judgment on Nexus sales based on Marshmallow adoption.
With Android estimated at 1.2B handsets in 2015, 1.2% is roughly 14M phones.
Even knocking down to 10M for Nexus alone, thats still not a bad number given
how little advertising Google does.

